
Varnish: It’s Not Just For Wood Anymore - mattyb
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2010/varnish-its-not-just-for-wood-anymore/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+engineyard+%28Engine+Yard%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
mufumbo
awesome. I have been using varnish for a while now and it's just awesome. The
VCL configuration works like a charm and is very simple.

ESI is really cool and can be easily integrated as a normal include with the
common frameworks. For example, cached file including when developing and ESI
tags when production and stagging. Having ESI is very good to cache and
distribute in parallel different parts of the page, that can have different
CPU usage. Also it's really good to cache stuff even when the user is logged
in.

